# GSD Mix WINS AKC Agility Nationals in 24"



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone going to compete or watch the nationals in Tulsa this weekend? I will be going to watch. I was told that on Sunday it will be streamed for free. Right now it says it is not free but I was told they are going to change it.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

What is the website for streaming?


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here it is and they now list the finals as being free. Agility Vision | Where dog agility is on every channel!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link, I'm going to watch now


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

You can get the course maps and results here American Kennel Club - 2013 AKC National Agility Championship


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't compete in AKC, but I have lots of friends who are there, including my trainer and her three BCs!

Thanks for the link!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

My instructor got 2nd place in T2B with one of her dogs. :happyboogie: 

Here is a link that they say is the live results so should be faster than the link on the AKC page. Album: National Agility Championship


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow that's a great accomplishment-congrats to your instructor!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151399311754121&id=93474569120&prof&_rdr

GSD mix won the 24" class! 


https://m.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.147866634120.109301.93474569120&type=1&refid=13


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Did you guys see Robert Michalski with his Terv "Wings"? SOOOOOOOO great! He's the only non-BC in 26". His weaves were unreal!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yay!! for the GSD Mix. My instructor missed getting into the finals by 1.2 seconds.  Does anyone know where the next 2 are going to be held at? I know that in 2016 it is suppose to be back in Tulsa.



MaggieRoseLee said:


> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151399311754121&id=93474569120&prof&_rdr
> 
> GSD mix won the 24" class!
> 
> ...


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I think it's in PA next year?

My trainer didn't make it into finals either, but I felt really bad for a friend of mine who has the #1 BC in the country, I believe. Her dog is super fast and her speed carried her into the exit chute after the last jump. Apparently, the judge in that ring was calling that and she was eliminated. Such BS, IMO. All of her runs were clean and fast and she definitely would have made it into finals. AKC is so strict about things like that...


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I saw people talking online about the call on the chute but I didn't know what they were talking about. What happened?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

wildo said:


> Did you guys see Robert Michalski with his Terv "Wings"? SOOOOOOOO great! He's the only non-BC in 26". His weaves were unreal!


Ah ha! I've been trying to find video of this and just did. Here's the only non-BC that made it into the 26" finals (in T2B, I believe):


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Apparently some dogs' speed were carrying them into the ring gating chute right after the last obstacle. Apparently, AKC sees this as a safety issue, even if no dogs are there, and even if you call your dog back to you...(sorry I wrote exit chute before, I don't think that's correct).
This is one of the main reasons I love USDAA-they are so relaxed about things like this, they expect that you will have control over your dog, but leave that up to you.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There ya go, front row center! WHOOHOO!










I think this is the dog/handler just not at the Nationals...






Best part of this run is look how she kept her aframe criteria!!! It got her disqualified probably but she knew how important it was and look how 2 years later this great training has her WIN a National competition!!!

Love it!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Why was the thread title changed? Now my posts make no sense in the new context. :nono:
BTW "mix" is misspelled in the new thread title.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> Why was the thread title changed? Now my posts make no sense in the new context. :nono:
> BTW "mix" is misspelled in the new thread title.


Thanks Wildo, I fixed the title spelling. 

Want to make sure people click to open the thread and everyone likes to read about a winner  Specially if there's some GSD involved :wild:


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

wildo said:


> Ah ha! I've been trying to find video of this and just did. Here's the only non-BC that made it into the 26" finals (in T2B, I believe):
> 261343_Finals_AKC_NAC_2013 - YouTube


That was a nice run!! Love watching "off" breeds do so well.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

please update with a YT link of the gsd mix run at nationals - or did i miss something.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

x11 said:


> please update with a YT link of the gsd mix run at nationals - or did i miss something.


I couldn't find a youtube link of the winning dog on youtube yet. If anyone else has better luck they can put it up.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://images.akc.org/agility_nationals/2013/Round5_PostingResultsScore_Regular.pdf
24" results, the GSD mix is Roo run by Campbell

AKC News - Companion Event Extravaganza Winners Crowned In Tulsa, Oklahoma

24” – MACH Roo! CD MXS MJS (Roo), an All-American Dog handled by Stacey Campbell of San Francisco, CA

Roo also won the AKC invitational earlier this year for 24"


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Why not make a new thread?



MaggieRoseLee said:


> Thanks Wildo, I fixed the title spelling.
> 
> Want to make sure people click to open the thread and everyone likes to read about a winner  Specially if there's some GSD involved :wild:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

kbella999 said:


> Why not make a new thread?


:thumbup:


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is a news story about the Nationals. I better start training for that balance beam  17th Annual National Canine Agility Championship Hits Tulsa - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

:rofl: I was wondering what the heck you were talking about! Balance beam... as the teeter hits the ground... LOL!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Belinda I missed you!!! I worked it all weekend and saw Kristin too. Great time. 

On Sunday AM we had to be at the rings by 6:30 as first walks were at 7. I left my sisters and I stopped at Starbucks for a coffee. It was closed, but I found aGSD puppy in the parking lot, skinny, no collar. No one around. Tulsa PD said no ACO on Sunday. So pup went into my car and I took him with me. The AKC rep helped out by finding a safe place to keep him away from the dogs and the J and J Dog Supplies guy running the booth next to K9 Manners took him home. Good ending. 

I thought for sure you would be there and I would run into you. My friend from OR with her BC was running adnnI had not seen her since I moved from there in 2009. Had dinner with her and had fun catching up.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

How cool is this, the dog that won the 16" class was a rescue that was found in the parking lot of a Walmart. Her owner posted on FB that she was taken to Animal Control and a friend of hers fostered due to extreme submissive urinating. The friend told her about the dog and she drove from Omaha to Illinois to adopt her!


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> How cool is this, the dog that won the 16" class was a rescue that was found in the parking lot of a Walmart. Her owner posted on FB that she was taken to Animal Control and a friend of hers fostered due to extreme submissive urinating. The friend told her about the dog and she drove from Omaha to Illinois to adopt her!
> 
> 160643_Finals_AKC_NAC_2013 - YouTube


yay, a happy dog story for a change thanks for posting.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

That is a great story. From walmart parking lot to National Champion. 



I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> How cool is this, the dog that won the 16" class was a rescue that was found in the parking lot of a Walmart. Her owner posted on FB that she was taken to Animal Control and a friend of hers fostered due to extreme submissive urinating. The friend told her about the dog and she drove from Omaha to Illinois to adopt her!
> 
> 160643_Finals_AKC_NAC_2013 - YouTube


----------

